# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  چه رشته ای قبول میشم؟

## mr-amin

سلام دوستان میخواستم ببینم با 48 منطقه 3 هیچکدوم از 3-4 تا رشته اول شریف رو امکان قبولی هست اصلا؟
خودم به شخصه خیلی دنبال کامپیوترم ولی ظاهرا از محالاته

----------


## mr-amin

up

----------


## kiarash01

در حد کل زندگیم مهمه
اذربایجان غربی هستم
رتبه 7100
منطقه 3
چ رشته ای قبول میشم؟
احتمال پرستاری هست؟

----------


## kiarash01

در حد کل زندگیم مهمه
اذربایجان غربی هستم
رتبه 7100
منطقه 3
چ رشته ای قبول میشم؟
احتمال پرستاری هست؟

----------

